# Poly cutting edge



## Ekimw2500 (Oct 21, 2020)

Looking to get a poly cutting edge but not sure. Anyone have any problems, how do the hold up and cut compared to steel. Only concern I have is when it gets real cold that the poly with shatter when hits uneven drive. Not quite sure thanks


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Can't speak for a full size plow. I have a poly edge on my rtv plow and it has its ups and downs. I got it to reduce noise and it does that well. 
Cons: does not scrape as good, bounces on interlock quite a bit more than the metal edge, the price.
I can comment on the longevity at the end of the winter, but I did notice alot more meat on it compared to the metal one.


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

One of my contracts just had fresh asphalt put down and project manager didn’t want us to use a steel edge. I bought a Fisher poly edge for my extreme V and it was ****ing horrible. Both corners rolled over from scraping against curbs. The plow would ride over even slightly packed snow which increased salt usage. But the worst part was the blade chatter. The blade would chatter in almost any condition over the last 15 months. Wet snow or dry snow it didn’t matter. I tried to adjust the attack angle on the plow and even ran it on different sized trucks to no avail. Just switched it back over to steel for the storm tomorrow and I would never switch again. ****ing useless piece of **** that cost $450


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been using it on on of the skid loader plows that I keep at home for 6-8 years? Like the others, it doesn't scrape nearly as well, but I can apply down pressure to make up for it. On the other hand, it doesn't tear up grass like a steel edge either. I bought a section of UHMW and cut and drill them myself, doubt I have more than $200 into one 6" x 1" x 8'6" edge. As long as you use the right material, it won't shatter.


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

I should note, as above I’ve used UHMW on skid steer plows with great results aswell


----------

